# Fir tree Bark for pigeon



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have Fir tree bark bedding..

Can this be used for bedding for a nest for my pigeon? Not so much a "nest" as a "bed" to give my hand a break..was gonna add some other goodies too like tissue paper, straw. stuff for him to have fun with..

Just want to make sure the bedding is safe for him..

Info on it is:
Zoo Med Premium Repti Bark
100% pure fir bark


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

douglas fir should not be a problem,,question is do they like it??--my pairs use timothy/orchard grass,,actually anything they hunt down and can carry,..sincerely james waller


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think he will like it...my pigeons like to lay on the freshly laid pine shavings after they have had their bath.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Use long leaf pine needles and let the birds build their nest.* GEORGE


----------

